# North california meet info for saturday may 3rd at



## quickburn (Apr 26, 2003)

on saturday may 3rd we will meet at 2:00pm at the stoneridge mall in pleasanton in the sears parking lot.
One stoneridge mall pleasanton,ca.
please e-mail me at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------

